# Thinking of buying 2008 Chevy Silverado need input !



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, go white then. If you want a dated old fart color that screams cheapo OJ copycat, so be it.:whistling


----------



## jclem (May 29, 2008)

MazalBuild said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How do you all like driving trucks with trailers compared to the cargo van route? I think it's going to be slightly a pain in the ass however, it will be nice to un-hitch and roam free and light again. I do "city" work about 35% of the time and am dreading driving a huge trailer & truck into small city streets.
> Anyways just some rants and thoughts, what do you all think????


 
I've had pickups with various toolbox/lumber rack setups for 20+yrs. Then I went to a U-haul type pickup with cube box for about 10 yrs and now I've got an Isuzu gas LCF with a cube on the back. I like having the tools with me but separate, and for trash and pipe staging, etc, I have a small dump trailer. 

I think pulling a trailer full time around the 'burbs would be tolerable but in the city it'd be hell. We all do differnet kinds of work and therefore have different needs, so to each his own.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> may be a bit late, but as I recall from the paint counter, it's the pigment in automotive grade paint that bumps up the cost, which can be significant. I think red's are the more expensive color choices-of course you could go w/ chameleon, but that's dated and much, much more than red. Don't forget pearls-caddy uses it as an option for their suv's, all though not sure of the cost for upcharge there.
> 
> I vote for white too-throw on some graphics/logos and show off your business.


 
At this point in time , it does not matter what color you choose .

THEY WANT THEM O F F THE LOT !


----------



## ChannelLockKing (Oct 17, 2008)

well, if you haven't bought the truck yet, i would actually recommend a diesel over gas, especially pulling a trailer, but then it depends on the trailer size... 5x8 or 6x12 or even a 6x18... I personally own a 2007 2500HD and my company truck is a 2008 3500HD .... and I have driven a 1/2 ton with a 6x16 enclosed trailer and it was a gas guzzler.... i think i got around 10 miles to a gallon... and with my own truck, i get 15 with a trailer and 18-20 empty... the 3500 gets 13 with a trailer and 15 without... 

My brother recently bought the 2008 extended cab 4.8 and i went with him to the dealership to test drive the trucks... we tried the 4.3, which IMO would be worthless as a work truck, the 4.8 which would be good without pulling a trailer...and the 5.3, which i think is only available in the LTZ models.. if possible look into the HD models, they have the 6.0 vortecs but they start around $28,000 for the 3/4ton.... but you may get a good deal with the yearend close out and the economy being down..

good luck.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> At this point in time , it does not matter what color you choose .


Color is included in the price. You just don't see it advertised. Of course, the increase in price is added to white ones also, so I guess you could say they are all the same. Except two tone.


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

cant help i am a ford guy


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

MazalBuild said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am strongly considering purchasing a 2008 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab 4x4 with 4.8 liter V8 engine. Of course commercial white with mostly standard stuff inside at a no BS price of $21,600.00 is what i got them down too. The new Chevy Trucks even in the base package range are pretty slick ! 300hp and neat features.
> 
> ...


I would check out edmunds . com and price it out. get an exact price and find out what their real cost is. I did a quick check, but wans't sure if this is the exact truck you were looking at. 

*2008 Chevrolet Silverado 1500*
Work Truck 2dr Regular Cab 4WD 8 ft. LB (4.3L 6cyl 4A) 
MSRP $21,130 / Invoice $19,968

*
Available rebates:

Rebates 
* *$3000* Cash to Customer start: 10/01/2008 end: 11/03/2008
•Restrictions GM Purchase Bonus Cash is not compatible with supported GMAC Smartlease contracts. Comments Dealer participation may vary. 
Incentives and Rebates are provided subject to the terms of our Visitor Agreement. *
$2000* Cash to Customer start: 10/11/2008 end: 11/03/2008 
•Restrictions Available to current GMAC Smartlease/Smartlease Plus/Smartbuy/SFS Lease/Balloon customers w/ a contract end date through 6/30/09. And current lessees of GM or non-GM passenger cars/light duty trucks w/non GM contracts and end date through 6/30/09.
•Comments Bonus Cash is good towards to the purchase or unsupported lease of eligible vehicles. See dealer for complete details. Dealer participation may vary. Incentives and Rebates are provided subject to the terms of our Visitor Agreement.


----------

